# Absolute basics to get a mirror finish, white vehicles



## Farmingstock (Jul 12, 2018)

Read through the stickies but just can't find a basic set up to get a mirror finish on a white vehicle???

I'm not a professional, just my own vehicles I want to detail.

So things I have bought recently:

Auto smart scratch guard buckets x 2
Meguires microfibre wash mitt
DAS-6 V2
Meguiars #105 and #205
Chemical guys orange and white
Autoglym tar remover, magma, claybar, detailing spray.

I have gone through all the processes:

Rinse
Prewash
Rinse
Two bucket wash
Rinse
Tar remover
Rinse
Magma
Rinse
Claybar
Dry
Machine polish with #105 and orange, wipe down then #205 and white.

The car is smooth to touch but not like glass and although I can see myself in it, it's not like my older white car that was litterally like a mirror and all I used on that was super resign polish.

Car is a 63 reg Vauxhall Astra

Am I missing a step here? I drove down the road and it now feels like I've done nothing to it! :wall:


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

After machine polishing you’d be best to add some sort of protection from a wax or sealant.

The only white car I’ve done was a brand new Clio which I did most of the above, with any correction, then srp which you mention followed by a coat of Meguiars synthetic sealant and then a coat of bilt Hamber double speed wax.

All that actually visibly changed the white a and gave it a deeper pearl like shine, which pleased the owner.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It could be a polishing issue but comparing one paint to another can be tricky. Even with the same car different paints could be used which will therefore have an impact on the perceived gloss.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Whites a bugger! I have 2 white Fords and they come up differently. A good wax can add a bit of depth and shine but to some extent it's managing your expectations. I'm not saying you won't get a shine with white as you can however there's no - do this and it'll be cracking, solution. I have a blue and a red car also and with a fraction of the work they look twice as good as the white.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I hesitate to suggest it but a wet sand might be the only way to really improve reflectivity.

I imagine that _any_ unevenness in the paint surface will cause light to bounce about in several different directions and make the paint appear hazy. It certainly does with gloss black paint.

So, it might be a question of (a) taking some brave pills and applying some wet'n'dry or (b) just trying to optimise your current routine or (c) taking your car to a professional detailer and asking for an honest assessment of what can be done.

Peter


----------



## Farmingstock (Jul 12, 2018)

I haven’t added a wax or sealer which may be the answer any suggestions for a white car?? 

I was thinking of getting a black finishing pad and using menzerna 400 to take it to the third step but am open to suggestions 

Was thinking of colinite 845, no sealer just yet, as it’s all starting to get expensive also any suggestions on a panel wipe??

My last white car was an escort RS turbo, I only used SRP and extra protection but on a sunny day you couldn’t look at it for long it was that bright! (Wish I kept that car)

Thanks again!


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

For a white car you want to add a sealant over a wax if you’re trying to achieve a mirror finish. The sealant will help bounce the light off the paintwork. Auto finesse tough coat for sheer ease of use and is also going cheap at the minute or why not try some Fusso coat if you can get your hands on it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

gareth_j said:


> For a white car you want to add a sealant over a wax if you're trying to achieve a mirror finish. The sealant will help bounce the light off the paintwork. Auto finesse tough coat for sheer ease of use and is also going cheap at the minute or why not try some Fusso coat if you can get your hands on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally a wax should go over a sealant.
Most sealants need a bare panel to bond too. Not sure if adding a sealant over a wax would be beneficial to improve the finish?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

rob267 said:


> Generally a wax should go over a sealant.
> Most sealants need a bare panel to bond too. Not sure if adding a sealant over a wax would be beneficial to improve the finish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You've misread what I meant. I meant if you had a choice between the 2 then go for a sealant. Not literally put a sealant on top of a wax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

gareth_j said:


> You've misread what I meant. I meant if you had a choice between the 2 then go for a sealant. Not literally put a sealant on top of a wax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair play. Thought you meant put sealant over a wax
Sealants are good for reflectivity. Autoglym egp or Menzerna powerlock are both good for this.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmingstock (Jul 12, 2018)

So if I was to pick a sealant instead of a wax, what would be a good choice?? And what about the panel wipe and black finishing pad etc?? Cheers


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wouldnt use menzerna 400 on a black finishing pad. Fg400 is a aggressive polish/compound. I am a fan of the Menzerna range. My choice would be final finish 3000 or super finish 3800 followed by powerlock sealant. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmingstock (Jul 12, 2018)

What about gyeon primer and prime to seal??


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Never used them buddy so cant help with that. ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

The two best results I had on my Polo cane from FK1000P and Fusso Light. However I used Dodo Juice light fantastic on my partner's 500 and it didn't come up that well. White is a pain!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Good info on polished bliss, might help...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/choosing-paint-protection.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Could you upload an image of your paint that best captures any texture in the finish. i.e orange peel?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

If you think you need a 3rd polish stage you can do worse than SRP by DA on a finishing pad

But I agree with Fentum and others - it could be down to orange peel


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

For me on white my best combination for reflectivity after a light machine polish is

BH cleanser polish then
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic (soft) or Autoglym EGP.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Farmingstock said:


> Read through the stickies but just can't find a basic set up to get a mirror finish on a white vehicle???
> 
> I'm not a professional, just my own vehicles I want to detail.
> 
> ...


Astra J has soft to medium paint.

Did you need to resort to M105's level of cut? How bad were the defects?

I find paint on the Astra J very easy to mar, if the marring isn't removed completely it would affect the gloss level.


----------

